# Airventure 2008



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2008)

Well just got home alittle while ago from Airventure 2008, Im hoping to go back in a couple of days since this event is 7 days long. I took along an old digital camera I had laying around since scanning doesnt work very well. Not as good as Evengilders pictures but hope you enjoy them. Hopefully more to come.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2008)

Few more


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2008)

Yet more

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG!!!! Wonderful pics. I love the Texan's in formation, the Avenger, and the Russian planes.


----------



## seesul (Jul 30, 2008)

THX for these great pics!
There are beautiful!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 31, 2008)

Very nice Paul.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pics here Paul, thank you for sharing.    

BTW Haven't you seen Bf109 there?


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks guys, sorry Wojtek, as of right now no Bf-109's have shown up. Actually in years past I have never seen one show up. Maybe Saturday on will. As of right now I plan on going back with my son and take a few more shots. Yesterday was a beautiful day and alot of aircraft owners where showing off there muscle and detail. I bet I counted 5 different mustangs that had all there inspection panels off to display there insides to the public, not including all the other aircraft that where doing the same thing. I took some pictures of an A-26 invader but they did not turn out so well so Im hoping its still there when I go back.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2008)

That's a pity there wasn't Bf109.But glad you took these cool pics.
I cannot wait the next shots.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2008)

Good stuff!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 31, 2008)

Excellent pics Paul!! thanks for sharing mate, I really like that Avenger.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 31, 2008)

Did you see the display with my pics? It should be the in northwest corner of the warbird area. I really wish I could be there this year, but I have already committed to a family reunion the rest of this week.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Did you see the display with my pics? It should be the in northwest corner of the warbird area. I really wish I could be there this year, but I have already committed to a family reunion the rest of this week.



Eric, I was going to email you about that tonight, I found there area, but none of your pictures. I even have a flyer from there booth. I was going to ask if you new exactly where they would have been posted since I am going back on Saturday. I was in the area just east of the mustang pin where all the aircraft for sale where. Im wondering if they have another booth some where?

Next year is the year to go Eric, make plans now if you can or budget for it. As of right now they anounced that White Knight, space ship two is to show up and be on display.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmmm, I wonder if they are going to be there later in the week. When I last exchanged e-mail with Cassie, she said she would be up there from thursday on, and she was the one who sent me the proof copies. They should be 2'x4' panels with aircraft profiles of the T-6, T-28 and PT-17. Thanks for checking, Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if they are going to be there later in the week. When I last exchanged e-mail with Cassie, she said she would be up there from thursday on, and she was the one who sent me the proof copies. They should be 2'x4' panels with aircraft profiles of the T-6, T-28 and PT-17. Thanks for checking, Paul.



Thats the exact size that's currently on display but they all say photo provided by curtisy aircraft and not the ones you showed me. They are pretty beat up so maybe they are changing them today. I will look again Saturday.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2008)

Great pics Paul, thanks for posting mate!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2008)

Few more pictures that I took today including the EAA's new control tower.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2008)

Yet more including one of my son in the B-17 thunderbird


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2008)

Cool stuff Paul, good shots.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2008)

and yet more


----------



## evangilder (Aug 2, 2008)

Great stuff, Paul. I don't think I have ever seen a C-47 that shiny before!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Eric, I struck out again on your pictures, I have no idea where they are posted but with 5.2 miles of space to look around the could be any where. They where diffently not where I thought they would be or by the aircraft for sale.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2008)

Excellent pics paul, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 2, 2008)

Great shots Paul!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2008)

Not sure what happened with that, Paul. I have not heard back from the folks at Courtesy, although I know they are busy with the show. Maybe the printer didn't get them done on time or something. I am a bit disappointed, I had some of the T-28 guys stopping by to see the photos, now I look like I don't know what I am talking about. Bummer.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2008)

Well guys, every one is going home today from the airshow. I took a few more pictures today. Hope you enjoyed them.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Not sure what happened with that, Paul. I have not heard back from the folks at Courtesy, although I know they are busy with the show. Maybe the printer didn't get them done on time or something. I am a bit disappointed, I had some of the T-28 guys stopping by to see the photos, now I look like I don't know what I am talking about. Bummer.



Sorry Eric, I tried. Maybe next year they will be up


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2008)

More good stuff Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2008)

But you got some nice shots Paul. I could only imagine the traffic out of there this afternoon. Ugh!


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice pictures you got there. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 30, 2008)

Great shots Paul! Thanks mate!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks guys!!!


----------



## v2 (Aug 30, 2008)

Excellent pics Paul!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 24, 2008)

awsome pics..and nice to see that Thunderbird is back in more WW2 configuration..when i saw it in 1993 i dident even bother to take a picture inside it as the sidegunnepositions was just beds..the radicompartment was leathersofa and tv..the only area that was WW2 was the nose...
but now it looks nice !!! 

hope i can get back there one day

GF


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 25, 2008)

I just got the attendance figures on EAA 2008 and why its the largest airshow in the world.

At last count over 10,000 aircraft arrived.
2,516 show aircraft
404 warbirds
822 vintage examples

Attendance is estimated at around 540,000 people
Registered international visters are as followed
2,128 from 70 different countries.

Some of the representatives from the following countries
Canada
Australia
Brazil
New Zealand
South Africa
Japan
Russia
Namibia
Kyrgyzstan
Great Britain

Of the representatives from other countries 21 of them where new compared to EAA Airventure 2007

Press and media representatives numbered 865 from five different continents. 

I cant wait for Airventure 2009.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 25, 2008)

I need to get a periodical to cover my trip out there to cover that one of these days.


----------

